# four color process on black shirts



## eliteapparel (Sep 24, 2008)

I just got a job with about twenty colors therefor I decided to do it in 4 color process. I did it all with a water discharge base and discharge colors. the image and colors look real good except that the brightness of the colors are a tad in the dull side. does anybody know of a way of brighten them up. maybe a reflective ink? remember this is all discharge waterbase. all your imput will be greatly appreciated. thanks so much.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't do discharge, but I know that sometimes the resulting shirt color where the dye was discharged is sometimes not bright white, which may be why your colors aren't as bright as you'd like. Try a different brand shirt? You might post a photo of the shirt to give folks an idea of how bright or dull the color looks, and those with some experience might be able to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

You'll need a white base to get your colors to pop, even with the discharge first, because your still dealing with inks that are transparent.


----------



## eliteapparel (Sep 24, 2008)

I did try a white base but the print became very thick and my client wants a soft hand. remember that the base is discharge so are the colors that I am using.


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Process Discharge?*



eliteapparel said:


> ...the base is discharge so are the colors that I am using.


Are you stating that you are using Discharge CYMK process inks? I've used waterbase process inks after flashing white discharge and wasn't happy w/ the results. Next time i'm going to try plastisol CYMK inks w/ the discharge base as others on the forum have stated that white pigment discharge does not react well w/ discharge colors on top of the white base.


----------



## Justwearart (Jun 18, 2009)

I am trying to do a very vibrant multi color t-shirt design on a black t-shirt, I'd like a soft hand as well. Please let me know what works for you. I am really interested to hear feedback.


----------



## eliteapparel (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Process Discharge?*



Unkle Samo said:


> Are you stating that you are using Discharge CYMK process inks? I've used waterbase process inks after flashing white discharge and wasn't happy w/ the results. Next time i'm going to try plastisol CYMK inks w/ the discharge base as others on the forum have stated that white pigment discharge does not react well w/ discharge colors on top of the white base.


I already tried waterbase discharge mask with a flash and cymk plastisol but the print became thick almost like rubber. I just found out that theres a way to do plastisol discharge without using base. I will try it tommorow to see how it works. I will post results. thanks everyone for imput.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

on dark colors, I think that semi-process works so much better. Colors pop. 
I've only done this with plastisol inks, not waterbased.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

You may find that the only way to get the bright colors is to do simulated process instead of 4-color process with the discharge inks, but then, of course, you're going to have to increase the number of colors. Or, your customer will have to settle for the duller shirt as you first printed, or one with a heavier hand using plastisol process colors. With process colors inks being translucent by nature, your underbase is going to have to be bright, whether you use plastisol or a discharge.


----------



## eliteapparel (Sep 24, 2008)

tpitman said:


> You may find that the only way to get the bright colors is to do simulated process instead of 4-color process with the discharge inks, but then, of course, you're going to have to increase the number of colors. Or, your customer will have to settle for the duller shirt as you first printed, or one with a heavier hand using plastisol process colors. With process colors inks being translucent by nature, your underbase is going to have to be bright, whether you use plastisol or a discharge.


thanks for your info. I actually just printed out the print in simulated it looks real good. I used 6 colors plus the mask with a flash after the mask. thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

That's great to hear that it worked well for ya!
I forgot to add that I will add a little bit of curable reducer to my white base and sometimes to other colors. A lot of the other colors don't need any. But, I find that using the 230 screens and this method, I end up with a really soft hand. I just finished a seven color job and it's got a nice, soft hand.
I also forgot to add that I usually use a 230 for my white base too.

Denise


----------

